# Original Paint Firestone Super Cruiser on Ebay!



## Balloonatic (Aug 20, 2014)

Just listed my original paint Firestone Super Cruiser of nearly 37 years on ebay. Check it out!
Item #261569541450

Balloonatic 0-0


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 21, 2014)

would have sold in 5mins here .........


----------



## Balloonatic (Aug 21, 2014)

*Where?*

What do you mean, it is here?! ;o)


----------



## stoney (Aug 21, 2014)

I believe The Fizzer was near begging for one a couple of weeks ago.  Nice bike


----------



## bike (Aug 21, 2014)

*.....*

..............


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 21, 2014)

THE STIG said:


> would have sold in 5mins here .........






Balloonatic said:


> What do you mean, it is here?! ;o)




i should have checked it out on Ebay first, your not going to sell it here or there for $3800.  ($12-1500)


----------



## jkent (Aug 21, 2014)

Are you sure that is Original paint?
They usually don't paint fender rivets.
JKent


----------



## oskisan (Aug 21, 2014)

*not sure what to do...*

cant make up my mind if I should bid on this or if I should have added a couple hundred more and bid on the speedline airflo last week.

Dude.. I think you are thinking more in the $380 range, not $3800


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 21, 2014)

Can you write MY ebay ads for me?...


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 21, 2014)

ABC Services, if you didn't like my post, you can quote it and explain like a big boy or you can be a chump with the thumbs down bs.  heck i might not like none of your post's and i wouldn't have to explain my opinion either......  works both ways


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 21, 2014)

*monark super deluxes*

reel nice bike !!!! hard to find thees monarks in that kind of shape.thanks for putting on the pictures .yes the stig is right put it on here for sale .next time   .from bicycle larry


----------



## Springer Tom (Aug 21, 2014)

Hmmmmmm, "the only surviving mens bike in this color?"


----------



## halfatruck (Aug 21, 2014)

It looks good, except the touchup that is mentioned was done using a brush with some pretty heavy strokes showing. the paint isn't quite a match, but this was probably done before paint matching was available.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 21, 2014)

Springer Tom said:


> Hmmmmmm, "the only surviving mens bike in this color?"View attachment 165768




Yours is nicer!


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 21, 2014)

*monark super deluxes*

hers one that was at memory lane in 2011 was asking 1200.00 which was a good buy.  from bicycle larry


----------



## Balloonatic (Aug 21, 2014)

And here is one that sold for $3500 + 20% premium + tax + shipping, putting it at close to $4500. all said and done.  http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/3470409

I had a feeling my listing would draw the haters, but truly my intent was merely to share a cool bike I have had for over 3 decades with y'all. If you don't like the price, or you don't like my description that's your right, but I simply thought you folks might like seeing it, that's all.

Pricing of items is quite subjective; but in the end it's ONLY worth what someone will pay for it. When I see an item I think is overpriced I move on, or if I really want the item I make an offer. 

*To The Stig:* I'm always so amused when someone can say with such authority what something will or will not sell for. If I listened to every yahoo who ever said something like that to me, I would never have succeeded in life. Maybe what you meant is _YOU_ would not pay more than $1200-$1500? Yet you phrased it sounding like you're speaking for the entire CABE community, and the vintage bike world at large. This is why I did not list it _here_ for sale. 

And Springer Tom, that's a neat trick to completely misquote someone than watch others run with it. I never said "the only surviving mens bike in this color?", not even close. I was strictly speaking of _my own experience_ and said in my years of collecting *I* have not seen one like this. Your experience may be different. 

Life is short.. have fun. 

Balloonatic


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 22, 2014)

Then post it here for $1500 .


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 22, 2014)

the bike in the auction has $1500 in extras , and it's nice.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Aug 22, 2014)

THE STIG said:


> the bike in the auction has $1500 in extras , and it's nice.






It's funny how ridiculous some people can make this forum so unwelcoming sometimes... 



You have the freedom to ask whatever you feel for your bikes http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?58537-F-S-Barn-Fresh-Autocycle/page7

WHY can't others do the same????


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 22, 2014)

Greens07 said:


> WHY can't others do the same????




never said they couldn't .


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm confused. The one in the auction link you provided appears to be going up for auction on Sept 13th and has not sold yet? Good luck with your sale nonetheless.
http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/3470409


----------



## jkent (Aug 22, 2014)

My Question was never answered. You state ORIGINAL Paint. It looks to be a complete repaint to me. 
All of the rivets have paint on them and the fender has dents without even a scratch on them. 
Factory paint would not have been on any of the fender rivets or the chain guard rivet and the rack rivets. 
If this is a True survivor how did they get painted? Again are you sure it's original paint?
Your bike looks more like a complete restoration, Not an Original survivor.
Thanks, JKent


----------



## halfatruck (Aug 22, 2014)

If you check the Ebay photo's (using Zoom) you can see that most of the paint appears to be original (as stated)...but sometime in the past it has been touched up using a brush.


----------



## Balloonatic (Aug 22, 2014)

*jkent:* sorry I didn't address your question. The bike has it's original factory paint with some touch-ups as mentioned. If you'll notice, the fender braces are painted and not cad plated like many other bikes of that vintage. My guess is the factory riveted the braces on first, then painted the whole assembly (fender and braces together) and that's why the rivets are painted. Same with the chain guard braces/rivets. Rivets on the rack are also painted. It might have lowered their production cost to paint the assemblies this way rather than paint the parts individually then assemble. It also probably cut down on scratching painted finishes by assembling them first then painting. 

Also, if you look carefully you will see the graphics are stenciled on, possibly even lithographed on vs. a water decal transfer you would see on a bike that has been repainted/restored. 

Finally, if you look carefully at the photos of the down tube in my listing you will see the original stenciled "Built by Monark" in blue. You can also look at the photos of the head badge and see quite clearly it has not been removed and retains its original finish, paint and rivets.

By the way, the bike Springer Tom posted may look similar, but it's *not* the same bike; that one does not have the deep fenders and the rocket ornament on the front fender in front of the headlight. I believe it's a '53 or later. While they are cool, they lack the heft and super deluxe look of the '52 with those super deep fenders and applied Rocket front ornament. Details make the difference.

As halfatruck mentioned, this bike has some amateur touch up. It was this way when I got the bike in the late 1970s and is part of its patina. I don't think anyone expected it to be a scrutinized collectible vintage item being discussed on an online forum back in 1978....  The internet wasn't invented yet, and an old bike was just that... an old bike. The seller was quite happy with himself for cleaning her up with some new chrome and touching it up rather than completely repainting it. He would not have been able to match those graphics in those days anyway, so touch up was likely his only option. (By the way, the touch up matches much better in person. My camera has a Carl Zeizz lens that is actually too good and captures things the naked eye will never see!) 

So, it is what it is... an original paint bike with some touch up, and a few parts replated. I hope you enjoy seeing it. For those of you asking for ID plate numbers I will shoot a photo and post it here later today, and will list the numbers on eBay as well.

Balloonatic 0-0


----------



## Springer Tom (Aug 22, 2014)

And Springer Tom, that's a neat trick to completely misquote someone than watch others run with it. I never said "the only surviving mens bike in this color?", not even close. I was strictly speaking of _my own experience_ and said in my years of collecting *I* have not seen one like this. Your experience may be different. 

Life is short.. have fun. 

Balloonatic[/QUOTE]

Sorry, but when someone says, "I've never seen another one like it", I interpret that to mean someone has seen them all. Be cool, dude, just questioning the statement.....


----------



## ballooney (Aug 22, 2014)

*another gumby...*

Mine is dressed in original paint rivets and all:


----------



## Balloonatic (Aug 22, 2014)

*Outstanding!*

*Ballooney:* That is a *sweet* Super Cruiser! Thanks for posting the photo! Now I can say say I have seen one as nice as mine... OK, almost as nice, you need the Firestone pedal plates to get the adoration of this crowd ;o) . Dude, that's the spirit! Show whatcha got instead of disparaging, picking apart, criticizing & nit-picking what you don't have. 

Balloonatic


----------



## Balloonatic (Aug 22, 2014)

*Outstanding!*

....


----------



## Balloonatic (Aug 22, 2014)

*ID Plate photo*

Here is a photo of the ID tag on the bottom of the bike.

Balloonatic o-o


----------



## ballooney (Aug 22, 2014)

*got them...*



Balloonatic said:


> ... you need the Firestone pedal plates to get the adoration of this crowd ;o) .
> Balloonatic




the firestone pedal plates are there...the plating is just roached 

Good luck with your sale...clearly I have a  vested interest in what yours sells for


----------

